# Back from vacation



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello All,
After enjoying a fabulous 3-week vacation we are home and it is lovely to have our furbabies around us once again. We enjoyed our vacation knowing that they were in loving hands of their wonderful breeder. 

Benji was very excited to see us. Little Lizzie didn't remember us too well but Benji and Lizzie are bonded very well. 

I am sure the forum has plenty of news that I have to catch up on. See you all soon.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back. Glad you had a good vacation. You have a lot of reading to catch up on. Have fun!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome back! Glad to hear that your vacation was fun and that your fur kids were happy to have you home again (no surprise there). 

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, glad to see you back! It's great that your vacation went well and that now you're back home with the fur babies! Welcome back.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome home Poornima!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Why didnt Lizzie remember you?? Just curious as I'm ging away in a few days for a week. 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome back Poornima. Lizzie will remember you again in no time.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Poornima, welcome back  I am sure Lizzie will remember you soon enough with all your cuddles and kisses.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back, Poornima!

Ryan, Lizzie was only living with Poornima & Benji for a week before they took their vacation. And of course, she went back to the breeder's house, so she probably just though Poornima's house was her week long vacation! LOL She'll get right back to loving her momma right away.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to see you back Poornima! It is amazing how slowly these last three weeks have passed for me, it feels like 2 months since I have emailed with you last!

~Kristin


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back and you have to make up for a lot of missing pictures and videos... get the camera out... Lizzi is suppose to be growing up before our eyes!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back Poornima! It seems like ages since we've heard from you. So glad you're back safely with your babies.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome home, Poornima. I'm so glad that you had a wonderful trip and that the doggies are fine. We have missed you!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello All,
Thanks for the warm welcome! I still have to catch up on the forum news as time permits. I am still jetlagged and feel like a zombie. Lizzie and Benji have settled into the routine already. It was amazing to see how Benji remembers his routine here. Lizzie is following her big brother Benji and she has been good too. I will post their pictures soon. 

See you.
Best,
Poornima


----------

